# Holy crap $1000 tweeter lol



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271242268021&globalID=EBAY-US

Wow got to be a typo - at least I hope 
LMAO


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, says being updated maybe he's making it $1000.00 even...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

This is the latest trend by the bulk vendors on Ebay to list with a super high price until the person who sets the prices comes to work and sets the price lol. They also do this for on going selling products when they run out of stock so that they do not have to pay closing fees or "new listing" listing fees.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with $1k tweeters.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Free shipping! what a steal


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Free shipping I know right what a bargain 
I've 2 sets I may list for a quick 2k lmao!


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

no ones posted the accuton diamond dome for $2900 - a piece?

The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

Couple of months back a pair of Micro Precision Z-Series listed at $5000, I guess it was sold.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

perfecxionx said:


> no ones posted the accuton diamond dome for $2900 - a piece?
> 
> The Madisound Speaker Store


Now that's ridiculous. Anyone around here ever run one or hear one?


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> Now that's ridiculous. Anyone around here ever run one or hear one?



Jenzen-Diamond



> How does this diamond dome compare to the ceramic tweeter? Diamonds have the quality of not really having a "character" - if you get my meaning. Those selling diamond domes will tell us the are "silky" and "smooth" because we like to read "silky" and "smooth" and we want the things we buy to have some kind of "quality".
> With really good tweeters we forget about "tweeter" and we start listening to treble and not only that, we forget listening to something at all - except for the music. Ribbons have always been praised of neutrality although I've always felt they had "something" that wasn't quite right. Maybe my crossovers weren't good enough but I did try quite a lot and they always ended back up on the shelf.
> The diamond story is trivial because it's about micro detail, resolution and forgetting about tweeters and listening to treble. The delicate overtones of acoustic instruments, listening to the flute as it never sounded before, the oboe, the violins and not least the piano. Acoustic instruments having a rich overtone structure seems to benefit the most. I'm not sure electrostatics are a proper benchmark for diamond domes although it's tempting calling treble quality here for electrostatic, but even electrostatics have their sound, not least due to dipole operation and usually poor dispersion characteristics.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Lol, says being updated maybe he's making it $1000.00 even...


What a douche canoe!
In the time to type in the updated price coming he could have just done it.

Nefarious character.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

This isn't the one listed in ebay for *$5000* but same company Micro-Precision Audio made it. The guy who listed it could be a member here.


----------

